# post spaying activity



## Mark Sloan (Feb 28, 2008)

How long after spaying would you believe it would be alright for a female to do protection training? My 3 year old female was spayed because she is mildly dysplastic in both hips. She has loads of drive, and it hasn't inhibited her yet. She was spayed last Friday, and I have an opportunity for a free training session Saturday (8 days later). It certainly isn't worth her injuring herself, but I'd like to take advantage if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

IMO, 8 days is too soon. A spay is a major surgery and the dog needs to be able to heal completely before going back to strenuous activity. I would wait at least 2 weeks, more like 3, before resuming training that involves lots of physical stress.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

General rule of thumb is you should restrict activity to leash walks only (no running, no jumping, if possible!) for about 10 days. I'd give her at least 3 weeks, maybe 4, for protection stuff. I doubt you'd see a drive inhibition. By taking away a lot (but not all...other places in the body like the adrenal also produce steroid hormones) of the estrogen, you _may_ actually see more aggression in some females. May being the key word.


----------

